# Cypress pointe confusion



## MarTN (Jan 25, 2006)

I've searched for this answer.

Are all the Cypress Pointes part of one resort?

Cypress Pointe Grande Villas
Club Sunterra @ Cypress Pointe
Cypress Pointe Resort
Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista

The match I'm seeing  with Interval is CYN.

The Phase I and Phase II is which for CYN?


----------



## Spence (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll try ---> Two resorts side by side with many common facilities including check-in

*Phase I
Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista • CYO  (II)
Cypress Pointe Resort  www.cypresspointe.net
Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista
Cypress Pointe Resort (#2750) (RCI)*


*Phase II
Cypress Pointe Resort & Grand Villas • CYN & CYI (II)
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort (#3996) (RCI)
CYPRESS POINTE RESORT II  www.cypresspointe2.net*


*Club Sunterra @ Cypress Pointe* this by convention would be the designation for Phase I units put into II by Club Sunterra, but I don't see it this way on their site like I do for many of the other Sunterra properties, so maybe they're all lumped together now.






Phase I numbered bldgs on left
Phase II lettered bldgs on right


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Grande Villas*

CYN is the II code for Cypress Pointe Grande Villas. 

The two resorts are next door to each other and share common amenities such as the Clubhouse and all outdoor features. 

Comparison Chart


----------



## Spence (Jan 25, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> CYN is the II code for Cypress Pointe Grande Villas.


Now John, enquiring minds would want to know the difference between CYN & CYI.


----------



## MarTN (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, the comparison chart and the website disclose a mini-kitchen in the one bedroom, but the info on the II site lists the full kitchen amenities.  I'm assuming the resort website is right.    

I can't imagine how mad I would be if Interval said full kitchen and I arrived to find otherwise.  It makes you wonder how many other kitchens in their system are wrong.

Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 25, 2006)

*There are only two Cypress Pointe Resorts*



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> Now John, enquiring minds would want to know the difference between CYN & CYI.


Great question Spence. We want to know too!  I have gone as far as to ask Sunterra directly and the only thing they could come up with is that II assigned one ID for the Club Sunterra inventory and another for the direct affiliation with the resort. That might have happened because the Club had II deposits before the resort decided to become affiliated for weeks.  At CPR (Phase 1) it was the reverse - the resort affiliated for weeks in II before Club changed to II.  But no one has said for sure that's what happened it just seems plausible.  

In any case CYO is II speak for Cypress Pointe Resort - Phase 1 while both CYN & CYI will get you space at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas - Phase 2. One will be Club deposits the other from owners weeks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2006)

*Full Kitchen & Elevators At Phase 2 (The Grandevillas)*



			
				MarTN said:
			
		

> Wow, the comparison chart and the website disclose a mini-kitchen in the one bedroom, but the info on the II site lists the full kitchen amenities.  I'm assuming the resort website is right.
> 
> I can't imagine how mad I would be if Interval said full kitchen and I arrived to find otherwise.  It makes you wonder how many other kitchens in their system are wrong.
> 
> Thank you so much for the info.


_timeos_ finds it boring when I say this (because I've said it way too much, over & over) but the 1BR lock-off "B" units at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Phase 2) have full kitchens, complete with everything except dishwashers. 

All the 1BR suites over there are lock-off "B" units. 

Plus, all the condo buildings at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Phase 2) have elevators to the upper floors. 

Both Cypress Pointe resorts -- Phase 1 & Phase 2 -- are outstanding Orlando timeshares. 

Not only that, Phase 1 is _Gold Crown_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## MarTN (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you sure???   Ovens, stovetops, microwave, fridge, dishes???  I  can do without a dishwasher.  But I really do like an oven to throw some chicken  nuggets or a loaf of french bread in.  And I don't like making pasta in the microwave --  I much prefer a stovetop.



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> _timeos_ finds it boring when I say this (because I've said it way too much, over & over) but the 1BR lock-off "B" units at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas (Phase 2) have full kitchens, complete with everything except dishwashers.
> 
> All the 1BR suites over there are lock-off "B" units.
> 
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 26, 2006)

*2 Full Kitchens & Elevators At Phase 2 (The Grandevillas)*

Kitchens in the 1BR lock-off "B" unit suites have... 
full-size 4-burner electric range (cooktop plus conventional electric oven) 
full-size frost-free top-freezer refrigerator 
microwave
Mr. Coffee
pop-up toaster 
blender
utensils (spoons, table knives, forks) 
cutlery (sharp knives, etc.) 
china & glassware 
cookware (pots & pans) 
regular-size kitchen sink 
kitchen cabinets 
& I don't know what-all.
Kitchens in the 2BR "A" units have all that stuff plus an automatic built-in dishwasher. 

So if you're staying in a Grandevillas 3BR condo -- i.e., an adjoining 1BR & 2BR combined instead of locked off -- you've got 2 complete kitchens, each fully equipped (except for the lack of a dishwasher in the kitchen of the 1BR unit). 

That's at Cypress Pointe Grandevillas, also known as Cypress Pointe Phase 2, or Cypress Pointe Resort II -- the 1 with elevators in the condo buildings & with the buildings identified by letters of the alphabet & arranged so they surround the 2 swimming pools & the mini-golf course.  

Over across the street at the original Cypress Pointe Resort, also known as Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista, or Cypress Pointe Phase 1, the newly renovated & upgraded 1BR lock-off "B" units have mini-kitchens equipped with microwave, mini-fridge, Mr. Coffee, etc. -- enough to get by for a week of vacation but not up to the rigors of fixing Thanksgiving dinner. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mini is reflected in the size*



			
				MarTN said:
			
		

> Are you sure???   Ovens, stovetops, microwave, fridge, dishes???  I  can do without a dishwasher.  But I really do like an oven to throw some chicken  nuggets or a loaf of french bread in.  And I don't like making pasta in the microwave --  I much prefer a stovetop.


Allan is correct - there are all kitchen features except a dishwasher in the 1BR CPGV units. It is considered to be a mini rather than full kitchen because the items are apartment sized (smaller cook top with 4 burners, smaller oven, apartment sized refrigerator & microwave) but the functions are there.  Ther is also a small kitchen table so you get the feeling of a studio type apartment in that 1 BR area. It is very nicely done but small. Fine for two and maybe add little kids - with teens you'd want the two bedroom and full kitchen side.  

The only real problem with the 1 BR, and it's true at all Orlando resorts that offer them not just CPGV, is that people don't expect such a small living space in a timeshare in Orlando.  They are used to the wide open areas most timeshare units offer so they tend to consider any 1 BR too small. Especially if they try to use the maximum 4 occupancy.  It's an expectation thing nothing against the resort or units.


----------



## MarTN (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm 5 days late with this.  Thank you for your great answers!


----------



## suekap (Feb 17, 2006)

I am just curious why phase II isn't considered gold crown.  I want to purchase phase II, but I also want gold crown for trading purposes.


----------



## Spence (Feb 17, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> but I also want gold crown for trading purposes.


Gold Crown for trading purposes is over rated, trading is more a question of supply vs. demand unless you have a very poor rated resort.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Both resorts are good*



			
				suekap said:
			
		

> I am just curious why phase II isn't considered gold crown.  I want to purchase phase II, but I also want gold crown for trading purposes.


I also prefer to own Gold Crown/5 Star properties whenever possible. Not just for trade value, although as a PFD unit the value of a Gold Crown vs standard is almost double.  I like the idea that after the developer has left guests find the accomodations and total experience to be of the highest level. It makes me more confident of the likely overall quality of the resort. 

Both CP resorts were Gold Crown when built and they both held that distinction until 2001.  Both then fell to RID and CPGV actually was unranked for one year. After detailed study of the issues that caused the fall the CPR (Phase 1) Association took the "gut & replace" approach to bring the units back to the level the owners purchased and the guests expected. We also put in place a process to ensure that the future needs of the resort would be funded and the top quality maintained as had been promised by the original developer but never carried through. At the completion of that renovation process we were very happy to see the guest scores return to Gold Crown level. History says it is harder to regain a top ranking than to get it when the resort is brand new. 

CPGV (Phase 2) is slightly newer than CPR by about 4 years.  The unit layout is modified as well.  The approach they have decided to take is to address areas of need such as new carpet, soft goods or televisions rather than stripping the whole unit and starting over.  Since the furnishings and appliances are a few years newer that might work and save the Association some money.  Our attempt at that type of more piecemeal upgrade in 2000 didn't work as the drop to RID showed. So far the scores I have seen for CPGV do seem to be rising so perhaps they will accomplish their goal as well. For 2006 they remain an RID (now Silver Crown).  At last look Cypress Point Resort (Phase 1) is in a two way tie for the 5th highest ranked RCI resort in Orlando out of over 47 ranked resorts. Cypress Pointe Grande Villas is number 16 - still not bad.  

Both are owner controlled resorts that respond to the expectations of those owners. For CPR that expectation was and is to reach and maintain a top ranking and from what I know of CPGV the goal there is the same.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 17, 2006)

Cypress Pointe also has smart management. Instead of giving to RCI all their excess inventory.  They rent it.

on several sites... So they get the profits!!!! instead of RCI.

or that is how it appears to an outsider.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 18, 2006)

*No RCI rentals at CPR*



			
				spiceycat said:
			
		

> Cypress Pointe also has smart management. Instead of giving to RCI all their excess inventory.  They rent it.
> 
> on several sites... So they get the profits!!!! instead of RCI.
> 
> or that is how it appears to an outsider.


Spicey - You are correct. In 2001 when VRI was hired as management the bulk banking to RCI that had been ongoing for years was halted. After a clean up of the owners list there is now a direct collection rate of over 92% meaning if you see a CPR week in RCI or II an owner most likely placed it there. 

On the other hand we are proud of the over 93% utilization in 2004 of RCI deposits which helps maximize the trade value to owners. II has been slow to gain wide use with CPR owners but those weeks that do get deposited are  used.  Weeks do not go unclaimed at CPR.  

The remaining 8% or less is actively marketed by VRI to maximize rental income that benefits all owners. In 2005 the amount returned to delinquent owners in rental income was over 50% of the average annual fee after expenses. That is a very high number and collections are anticipated to improve in 2006. In fact there are efforts to institute an owner rental program soon as rental units are needed in inventory. Quite a turn around from a less than 48% direct collection in 2001 under previous management.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> Over across the street at the original Cypress Pointe Resort, also known as Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista, or Cypress Pointe Phase 1, the newly renovated & upgraded 1BR lock-off "B" units have mini-kitchens equipped with microwave, mini-fridge, Mr. Coffee, etc. -- enough to get by for a week of vacation but not up to the rigors of fixing Thanksgiving dinner....



I stayed in a Phase I "1 bedroom" in December of 2004.  The unit appeared to be recently renovated.  I would not have considered it a one-bedroom though -- I would call it a hotel room.  There is a microwave and a minifridge in/on the TV/dresser unit, but nothing remotely resembling a separate eating or living area.  Also, the bathroom was integrated into the room, so that there was really no privacy at all. 

It worked OK for me & my husband, but it was really just a hotel room, with no bathroom privacy.  This could easily be a problem for many traveling parties.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 19, 2006)

CYP and CYP Grandsvillas as of 2/15/06 are displaying their floor plans on their web site.  Maybe this will help.


----------

